# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  معلومة غريييبة عن الكمبيوتر....حتى المختصين ما عرفو ليش؟؟ولا مايكرسوفت

## مهدي شطناوي

*[align=center]معلومه فعلا لن تصدقها

شخص هندي اكتشف حديثا انه يستحيل على اي شخص انشاء فولدر على 

الجهاز باسم
Con
لا على اي مكان في الكمبيوتر
ولم يستطع فريق مايكروسوفت ولا حتى بيل جيت تفسير لماذا هذا يحدث ...
جرب الان انشئ فولدر باسم
Con
على اي مكان في الكمبيوتر مثلا على سطح المكتب .
وسترى بنفسك انه يستحيل عمل ذلك
ولن ينشأ اي فولدر او مجلد بهذا الاسم !!!!!!!!! 
غريبة فعلا !!
جربت ولم انجح!!!!
جربوا ...[/align]*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

والله مزبوط

فهلا انه اللي اكتشفها هندي

مشكوور مهدي

----------


## saousana

[align=center]هاي بتكون برمجة شرط من بين كل ملفات الويندوز انها تمنع عمل الملف 
او اشي زي هيك 
انا جربتها وما زبطت 
مشكور [/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> والله مزبوط
> 
> فهلا انه اللي اكتشفها هندي
> 
> مشكوور مهدي


في الحقيقة انو مهدي..
بس انا متواضع ما حبيت احكي مهدي
خليتها هندي

----------


## عُبادة

بداية هذه خرافة من الخرافات 
اولا مش واحد هندي هو إلي اكتشفها لانها مش اكتشاف
وكمان بيل جيت مش فاضي لسولافة فاضية زي هاي
القصة وما فيها انه con كلمة محجوزة زي اي كلمة موجودة بلغات البرمجة إلي معظمنا بعرفها وفيه كلمات كثير زيها مش لحالها وهي اختصار لكلمة constant
بس الموضوع اول ما نزل كان يتحدث عن اعجاز رباني وكان الموضوع فيه استخفاف بعقول المسلمين ومش حاب احي فيه فحاول تلغي الموضوع احسن

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]


> بداية هذه خرافة من الخرافات 
> اولا مش واحد هندي هو إلي اكتشفها لانها مش اكتشاف
> وكمان بيل جيت مش فاضي لسولافة فاضية زي هاي
> القصة وما فيها انه con كلمة محجوزة زي اي كلمة موجودة بلغات البرمجة إلي معظمنا بعرفها وفيه كلمات كثير زيها مش لحالها وهي اختصار لكلمة constant
> بس الموضوع اول ما نزل كان يتحدث عن اعجاز رباني وكان الموضوع فيه استخفاف بعقول المسلمين ومش حاب احي فيه فحاول تلغي الموضوع احسن


كلامك سليم 100 بالـ 100
وهي كلمات تانية  للاستفاه
CON, PRN, AUX, CLOCK$, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9


بس أنا لما جربتها زبطت معي  :SnipeR (83): 



عالعموم انت مش مضطر انك تسمي فولدر باسم (con)
ما الها معنى

بس اذا كان ولا بد انك تسمي هالمجلد بهاد الاسم

هي طريقة كيف تكتب con وغيرها

لما تعمل فولدر جديد  وتعمل  ( rename ) 
اكبس باليمين
وحط هاد الخيار  ( insert unicode control character )
رح يفتح نافذه جديدة وحط  ( start of left-to-right override )

وبعدين يا سيدي جررررررب اكتب الكلمة ورح تزبط ان شاء الله   :Db465236ff: 

تحياتي للجميع[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا والله جربتها زمان
واستغربت
قلنا ما دخلنا
شو دخلني 
ما بستخدم هالكلمه حتى اكتبها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بداية هذه خرافة من الخرافات 
> اولا مش واحد هندي هو إلي اكتشفها لانها مش اكتشاف
> وكمان بيل جيت مش فاضي لسولافة فاضية زي هاي
> القصة وما فيها انه con كلمة محجوزة زي اي كلمة موجودة بلغات البرمجة إلي معظمنا بعرفها وفيه كلمات كثير زيها مش لحالها وهي اختصار لكلمة constant
> بس الموضوع اول ما نزل كان يتحدث عن اعجاز رباني وكان الموضوع فيه استخفاف بعقول المسلمين ومش حاب احي فيه فحاول تلغي الموضوع احسن


معاك 100 % عبادة 

و شكرا لانك وضحتلنا الموضوع 

ما بعرف ليش اجنا منكيف على الخرافات

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

طيب

ماشي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

كلها عنا بالمنتدى ابوالعرييييييييييييييف

الله يخليكم لاهالليكم

----------


## الاء

> *[align=center]معلومه فعلا لن تصدقها
> 
> شخص هندي اكتشف حديثا انه يستحيل على اي شخص انشاء فولدر على 
> 
> الجهاز باسم
> Con
> لا على اي مكان في الكمبيوتر
> ولم يستطع فريق مايكروسوفت ولا حتى بيل جيت تفسير لماذا هذا يحدث ...
> جرب الان انشئ فولدر باسم
> ...






شكرااا  مهدي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بداية هذه خرافة من الخرافات 
> اولا مش واحد هندي هو إلي اكتشفها لانها مش اكتشاف
> وكمان بيل جيت مش فاضي لسولافة فاضية زي هاي
> القصة وما فيها انه con كلمة محجوزة زي اي كلمة موجودة بلغات البرمجة إلي معظمنا بعرفها وفيه كلمات كثير زيها مش لحالها وهي اختصار لكلمة constant
> بس الموضوع اول ما نزل كان يتحدث عن اعجاز رباني وكان الموضوع فيه استخفاف بعقول المسلمين ومش حاب احي فيه فحاول تلغي الموضوع احسن


كلامك صاغ سليم :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كلها عنا بالمنتدى ابوالعرييييييييييييييف
> 
> الله يخليكم لاهالليكم


يعني نسكت على الخطأ عشان تنبسط :SnipeR (19):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يعني نسكت على الخطأ عشان تنبسط


وين الغلط
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وين الغلط
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


في ناس بتقول عنه معجزه وهذه خرافات والشباب وضحوا هاد الإشي وانت زعلت ما بعرف ليش :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> في ناس بتقول عنه معجزه وهذه خرافات والشباب وضحوا هاد الإشي وانت زعلت ما بعرف ليش


لا انا ما زعلت

عادي

بس انا ما حكيت معجزة

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكور صديقي 

لكن اتمنى منك ان لا تكون قد اقتنعت بهاذا الكلام الغير منطقي 

راجع هذا الموضوع للفائدة لك وللجميع
قد قمت بتوضيح هذا الجدال من قبل 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3337

تفضل صديقي*

----------


## M7MD

[align=center]للمعلوم هناك الكثير من الاوامر يستحيل تسميتها

Lpt1, Lpt2, Lpt3, Lpt4, CON, Com1, Com2, Com3, Com4, Aux, Nul, Prn

لا يتطتييع ويندوز تسمية هذة المجلدات  لأنعها عبارة أدوات أساسية في الويندوز
على سبيل المثال 
Con ==> Console
prn ==> Print


و رغم ذلك كلـــــه 

بصير أنه نكتب con بس لازم نخل معه كود 

يعني كتابه CON  بعدة ALT+0160



و مشكور يا مهدي على الطرح[/align]

----------


## mylife079

مشكور مهدي

----------


## مدحت

بس يا سيدي انا حضرت برنامج علمي والمعلومة فعلا انها محيرة العلماء

وفي كلية الحصن دكتور اسمه لؤي بني ملحم اساله واتاكد 
علشان تاخد الصافي


وعلى كلا مشكور

----------


## MR.X

*

يا اخوان مشان الله مالكو

لا معجزة ولا بطيخ

انا هاد الحكي شرحتو قبل ست او سبع اشهر

http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3337


خليكو زي ما بعرفكو*

----------


## M7MD

واضح كتير يا أكس مان 1

أنا قرأت عن الموضوع قبل فترة و يمكن وضعت هاد في الرد السابق

مشكور


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

